# Royal canin veterinary canned diet



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

My boy cookie he having diarrhea since last two weeks so I bought him to the vet then they gave him a shot and a 7 days antibiotic treatment. The vet also gave us some canned food which is royal canin veterinary diet to mix the pills together. I stopped the canned food and gave him back the dry kibbles but then the diarrhea just came back yesterday. I called the vet today and told him about that and he told me to stop giving him te kibbles and give him back the vet canned diet. The thing is I did some research on the royal canin and lot of people say they are a really bad dog food so I am wondering if I did right to stop giving Cookie the royal canin?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Chicken and white rice. That is the bland diet for dogs with gastro upset. My Bella was diabetic and would, on occassion, get a gastro flare up and chicken and rice were enough to give her energy while also allowing the intestines to heal.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

You mean chicken and rice canned food. I am wondering why the vet gave us the canned food instead of the kibbles?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It's not a good food- but it DOES work for occasional medical treatment. My boy has had it before too, when he was very sick, and it did help a ton.

Ultimately the goal should be to steer away from it, but his gut may not be ready to yet.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> It's not a good food- but it DOES work for occasional medical treatment. My boy has had it before too, when he was very sick, and it did help a ton.
> 
> Ultimately the goal should be to steer away from it, but his gut may not be ready to yet.



You mean is hard to get them back to kibbles?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

How long a open canned food can last if putting into plastic container and store it in the refrigerators?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I would think about 3 days. Is there a reason you are wanting to get back on kibble so quickly?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Because I dont really like the brand royal canin as they use by product ingredents. Should I give him back the canned food or just stay with kibble is ok? Cookie is my first dog so I really have no idea how to dealing with it when he is sick right now.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Until his body is able to move back to kibble, give him canned. You might purchase some quality canned food and try offering him 50/50 of that and the royal canin for a while. When you do switch him back, mix in a little bit of kibble each day and decrease the canned until you are back to just kibble. If he seems ill again go back a step to more canned, less kibble. If his guts are really irritated, the canned is the gentlest thing which is why the vet prescribes it.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

The royal canin I open it on Monday night so should still give it to my boy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My little one was put on R/C it worked so well for her,yes it's not the best food,but it's bland and doesn't irritate the stomach.I always keep some in the cupboard for upset stomachs and it always settles it down


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> You mean chicken and rice canned food. I am wondering why the vet gave us the canned food instead of the kibbles?


No, I mean home-made chicken and rice.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

michele said:


> My little one was put on R/C it worked so well for her,yes it's not the best food,but it's bland and doesn't irritate the stomach.I always keep some in the cupboard for upset stomachs and it always settles it down


Ya I going to give my boy the RC canned today. I am still wondering how long a canned food last if store in the refrigerators.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I keep mine 3 days with an airtight lid


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I dont thinj my boy can finish the whole can in three days due to he is only a 5 months old puppy lol.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> No, I mean home-made chicken and rice.


That's what I do too when my dogs don't feel well, boiled chicken pieces with a bit of rice (or just chicken) and it always works well.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Cookie_chihuahua said:


> I dont thinj my boy can finish the whole can in three days due to he is only a 5 months old puppy lol.


I know what you mean,but i'm lucky the vet said i can give it to my other two as well to finish it off,but i still throw some away.I even emailed R/C and said it would be a good idea if they had it in small tins for small dogs.You can freeze it.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What kind of kibble are you feeding? Do you know why your baby got an upset stomach? Does he eat table scraps?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Have you been giving or offering a little plain yogurt? If not, I would also consider adding that to his diet. With having some stomach/GI trouble and then being put on antibiotics which can also create temporary GI problems too due to killing the good and bad bacteria, I would be giving a little plain yogurt everyday in addition to the bland diet.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

woodard2009 said:


> What kind of kibble are you feeding? Do you know why your baby got an upset stomach? Does he eat table scraps?


I feed acana now. He didnt eat table scraps but he did ate P pad.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Have you been giving or offering a little plain yogurt? If not, I would also consider adding that to his diet. With having some stomach/GI trouble and then being put on antibiotics which can also create temporary GI problems too due to killing the good and bad bacteria, I would be giving a little plain yogurt everyday in addition to the bland diet.



Just plain yogut is fine? Which brand is the best?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> No, I mean home-made chicken and rice.


Like chicken breast and white rice?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Go back on the R/C canned food the vet prescribed ,won't do any harm as said before it really helps,but going from one to another won't help at all


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes i been feeding him the R/C since last wednesday.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it helping ?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

michele said:


> Is it helping ?


No not really.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I really know what you are talking about. My vet recommended Science Diet Metabolic for Emmie. She really does need to lose weight, but the ingredients are terrible! I am trying to give her just a 1/8 cup of Fromm twice a day. We'll see if that helps. The calorie count is way more for Fromm (about 400 cal a cup, and the Metabolic has only 260 a cup). What to do??


----------

